

Ask HN: Does anything like this exists?  - sushi

I am a n00b when it comes to web development. I want to know if some web framework to do the following exists or not.<p>1) I want to create a site where users can decide, from where do they want to buy a particular service. I wont be selling any service but only showing them the lowest prices from particular firms selling that service. Just to give you a better idea, I will have an excel sheet with the prices from each firm.<p>2) Users on finding the best prices for the service can select and make the payment online through some payment gateway.<p>This is all that I want. Or if there's any script already out there which takes care of data retrieval of prices for each firm as well as payment gateway.<p>Any input that you might provide will be greatly appreciated.
======
mbrubeck
I think the Google Base Data API[1] can give you access to the price
information from Google Product Search[2]. But I'm not clear why I would go to
your site instead of just using Google Product Search directly...

[1]: <http://code.google.com/apis/base/>

[2]: <http://www.google.com/products>

~~~
sushi
I should have mentioned that i want to sell a service not product.

~~~
Scriptor
His point still stands, Google Product is pretty much exactly what you
described, so what would convince me to use your service instead?

As for frameworks, I don't think there's a ready-made package for what you
need. You'll have to harvest the data and build the site yourself.

~~~
sushi
Thanks so I guess nothing like this exists in its entirety but there are
pieces that I might bring toegther and create such a site. Thanks.

------
Scriptor
I think Google Products (<http://www.google.com/products?hl=en>) is pretty
similar to what you're looking for. I'm not sure if you can purchase the
products through it.

~~~
sushi
Thanks I do know about that but I am pretty certain it wont work in my case.
Plus Google is also selling this particular thing to ecommerce companies at a
very high premium.

<http://www.google.com/commercesearch/>

